# Finally able to start this topic



## mjborg (Jun 16, 2016)

After 5 times sitting for the SE Lateral Bridge exam,  I finally passed it!!!  What a relief!!

I want to thank everyone who posted information, I didn't post much but I did check out the forums almost daily.  I learned so much from everyone's posts.

Special thanks to Bass who never gave up, which helped me keep going!

Congrats to everyone who passed this time and for those who didn't, just keep at it and you will pass!


----------



## Lukus (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations.  Bass's advice really helped me too.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 16, 2016)

Congratulations! That's quite the effort but I'm glad you suck with it. Time for a beer!


----------



## David Connor SE (Jun 16, 2016)

Congrats mjborg! Way to stick it out.


----------



## TehMightyEngineer (Jun 16, 2016)

TehMightyEngineer said:


> Congratulations! That's quite the effort but I'm glad you *suck* with it. Time for a beer!


Stuck! Sorry for the typo.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jun 16, 2016)

Nice work all!


----------



## P-E (Jun 16, 2016)

Lukus said:


> Congratulations.  Bass's advice really helped me too.


----------



## bassplayer45 (Jun 17, 2016)

Now that is funny


----------

